# Modding The MS200T



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm doing a 200T and a 201T is next. What are your thoughts on modding these saws? Are there good gains to be had on the 200T? Who here has ported the 201T? 

I'm nearly ready to unveil the 200T..........cut squish and the works......just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 29, 2012)

I think yer fishing for someone to say, "there isn't much to be gained by porting a 200T"

I think Brad only found 20% but i don;t think he did any machine work. Could be wrong on that just going from memory.

I have two jugs that I have marked out to port but haven't gotten around to. 

Can you tell us your timing numbers Randy? And what did you do with the transfers?


----------



## deye223 (Jul 29, 2012)

:Eye:^:Eye: yippy


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm doing a 200T and a 201T is next. What are your thoughts on modding these saws? Are there good gains to be had on the 200T? Who here has ported the 201T?
> 
> I'm nearly ready to unveil the 200T..........cut squish and the works......just wondering what you guys think.


I dont know Randy but Im sure if there is power to be made, you will find it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> I think yer fishing for someone to say, "there isn't much to be gained by porting a 200T"
> 
> I think Brad only found 20% but i don;t think he did any machine work. Could be wrong on that just going from memory.
> 
> ...



Fishing? Me?????? Now Jeff. 

Well the transfers are tough to rework....even with the RT angle tools that I have. The bore is so small and the angle of the the uppers makes it very tricky to raise them. Tricky but not impossible. 

The 200T has some pretty good numbers in them from the factory......for high revolutions. I raised the compression a good bit and put the exhaust back to 100* (factory is 99*) The transfers I raised to give me 25* blowdown. Too high on the transfers would be a mistake on an engine this small I fear. The intake is at 80* and both the exhaust and intake ports have been widened.

I'm taking today off so it will be tomorrow before I get the saw all buttoned back up and in some wood.


----------



## deye223 (Jul 29, 2012)

randy . day off . must cold somewhere :waaaht:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 29, 2012)

deye223 said:


> randy . day off . must cold somewhere :waaaht:



Thats what Im saying. I didnt know he took days off. I thought he was a machine.


----------



## pgg (Jul 29, 2012)

there's no point in hot-rodding a 200T other than for bragging rights and making cookie-cutter vids with silly overlength bars , they're screaming revvy and volatile as they are, making a 200T anymore explosive and revvy just makes it a pita to use, specially for long periods you soon get tired of that sort of thing on a tophandle saw, pruning trees and stuff a tophandle saw is right in your face, 200T's don't need engine tweaks, stihl got that engine sussed just right


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 29, 2012)

Something I have thought about when modding limbing saws and bucket use saws is the constant starting of them. To much compression could make one harder to start and become aggrevating while in a tree or in a bucket. That said, I'm curious how it turns out.

I just widenend the ports and did a MM and am very impressed with mine. Yours should be really strong.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 29, 2012)

Subscribeopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sgrizz (Jul 29, 2012)

I have my popcorn and waiting for the movie to start.opcorn:


----------



## SCHallenger (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's another very interested spectator!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2012)

pgg said:


> there's no point in hot-rodding a 200T other than for bragging rights and making cookie-cutter vids with silly overlength bars , they're screaming revvy and volatile as they are, making a 200T anymore explosive and revvy just makes it a pita to use, specially for long periods you soon get tired of that sort of thing on a tophandle saw, pruning trees and stuff a tophandle saw is right in your face, 200T's don't need engine tweaks, stihl got that engine sussed just right



The owner is thinking that he may be able to keep using the 200T longer before switching to a larger saw if it runs a little stronger....



ptjeep said:


> Something I have thought about when modding limbing saws and bucket use saws is the constant starting of them. To much compression could make one harder to start and become aggrevating while in a tree or in a bucket. That said, I'm curious how it turns out.
> 
> I just widenend the ports and did a MM and am very impressed with mine. Yours should be really strong.



Well Preston I've noticed more compression makes a saw start easier.......if pulling the rope ain't too hard. A 40mm bore should be a breeze even with 200psi.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweet! :glasses-nerdy: :beer: izza:


----------



## Iron Head (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## gcdible1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Really intrigued to see how it all works out for ya Randy. Ive heard nothing but good things really about the 200t and a bit of whining about the 201t. Funny to see 200s got for more than msrp as everybody wants a NOS one. I have been toying around with the idea of getting a 201ce rear handle saw for us to use as a small limber. Think you could cut all day with a saw less than 10 lbs, and it should be pretty nimble for getting around in fencerows etc.


----------



## VikingDrive (Jul 29, 2012)

pgg said:


> there's no point in hot-rodding a 200T other than for bragging rights and making cookie-cutter vids with silly overlength bars , they're screaming revvy and volatile as they are, making a 200T anymore explosive and revvy just makes it a pita to use, specially for long periods you soon get tired of that sort of thing on a tophandle saw, pruning trees and stuff a tophandle saw is right in your face, 200T's don't need engine tweaks, stihl got that engine sussed just right



There is something to be said for a saw that will run every time you pull the starter and one with the power and cutting speed to fly through the cut in certain situations. At times in a tree the cut has to be made without hinging the limb over. I don't think they would be still developing more aggressive low-profile 3/8" pitch chain but the end user requires it.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 29, 2012)

pgg said:


> there's no point in hot-rodding a 200T other than for bragging rights and making cookie-cutter vids with silly overlength bars , they're screaming revvy and volatile as they are, making a 200T anymore explosive and revvy just makes it a pita to use, specially for long periods you soon get tired of that sort of thing on a tophandle saw, pruning trees and stuff a tophandle saw is right in your face, 200T's don't need engine tweaks, stihl got that engine sussed just right



More revs it certainly does not need, but porting and raising compression has always given better throttle response in every other saw I've ran so it stands to reason it would do the same in the little motor. 

To be fair though, most users don't run a top handle for a whole entire workday, every work day like you do. I have never had a problem with more power in a saw. That said, I have not really felt the need to port any of my 200's. They feel like ported saws from the factory. There is always room for improvement.....

Randy, something I have always wanted to try is working on the insides of the muffler. Take one apart and look in there and you will see you can port the inside of it to give more direct flow to the outlet (not the real outlet, the spark screen cartridge hole). It's on my list of things to try if I ever have some time


----------



## PJF1313 (Jul 29, 2012)

Randy...

After your through messin' round with dem new fangled Stihlz with those short bars - heck, I have more d/links on the top of the bar, than they do all 'round! Ya wana play 'round with an '80's Homelite in the 80's cc range?!?!



(Somewhat kidding, but, mostly serious (have a 540 that needed some TLC) - been sittin' for a day or so.... )


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 29, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a couple pics of the little feller. It was a bit long in the tooth so a new carb, rings, and seals were installed.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 29, 2012)

What does a new carb go for Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> What does a new carb go for Randy?



I'd have to check.....too many irons in the fire to remember right now. I'll try to remember to post that tomorrow when the shop is open.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 29, 2012)

Stihl usually wants 140 for the carb


----------



## booger1286 (Jul 29, 2012)

So are you widening intake nowadays or just smoothing them up and lowering them?


----------



## angelo c (Jul 29, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> Stihl usually wants 140 for the carb



I get the older 020t carby for $88 ..the one w/o the accelerator pump issue.


----------



## angelo c (Jul 29, 2012)

Funny but I always wondered if someone could tweak a 192t and get some "gains". always thought there was more to recover there. I guess Randy will find out what was left on the drawing board for the 200

A


----------



## hangfirew8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> Stihl usually wants 140 for the carb



Favorite Stihl dealer quoted me $110. Didn't ask not-so-favorite dealer. Another favorite Stihl shop sold me a used carb (still have to identify it) for $50. So prices vary.

HF


----------



## stihl86 (Jul 30, 2012)

List price is about $93.00. How a dealer can jack that price up is beyond me.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 30, 2012)

angelo c said:


> I get the older 020t carby for $88 ..the one w/o the accelerator pump issue.



Which one is that?


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 30, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> Randy...
> 
> After your through messin' round with dem new fangled Stihlz with those short bars - heck, I have more d/links on the top of the bar, than they do all 'round! Ya wana play 'round with an '80's Homelite in the 80's cc range?!?!
> 
> ...



I'd like to see what Randy can do with a 540/8800 Homelite.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2012)

Well the little saw didn't want to make the rpm I thought it should.....so I took off the air filter and tried it. Holy Smoke!!!!!! It was hitting 15,800. :msp_w00t:

I ordered a new air filter.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well the little saw didn't want to make the rpm I thought it should.....so I took off the air filter and tried it. Holy Smoke!!!!!! It was hitting 15,800. :msp_w00t:
> 
> I ordered a new air filter.



There are two types of air filters for that saw one breathes better! Which one did you order?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well the little saw didn't want to make the rpm I thought it should.....so I took off the air filter and tried it. Holy Smoke!!!!!! It was hitting 15,800. :msp_w00t:
> 
> I ordered a new air filter.



Dang! That's humming along! :msp_scared:


So, you should probably just make a velocity stack fer it then. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> There are two types of air filters for that saw one breathes better! Which one did you order?



Good question.

I just called the dude and said "Yo......I need an air filter"

Which one should I have ordered?

I love this site BTW.


----------



## angelo c (Jul 30, 2012)

timbermcpherson said:


> which one is that?



c1q-s16a
1129 120 0601


----------



## 046 (Jul 30, 2012)

waiting to see how this comes out...


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 30, 2012)

Per Stihl IPL the two filter choices are

fleece 1129 120 1607

regular? 1129 120 1602


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good question.
> 
> I just called the dude and said "Yo......I need an air filter"
> 
> ...







Bird catcher....


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 30, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Per Stihl IPL the two filter choices are
> 
> fleece 1129 120 1607
> 
> regular? 1129 120 1602



The fleece one or flocked one is more restrictive it is the one that comes stock on most. The other one is smoother and flows a little better.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 30, 2012)

angelo c said:


> c1q-s16a
> 1129 120 0601



yep, that's the one I like best as well. Have a few used ones that came with some tree service parts saws. If I had an accel pump carb that couldn't be saved that is what I would get for a new one. 

I have saved a few 200T air filters by scrubbing with a toothbrush and hot soapy water. It takes a while to get them clean when they have been used around pine. I think the resin in the dust really sticks in there and builds up.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 30, 2012)

The only filter I would run is the fleece one. The other lets alot of small debrise through.


----------



## pgg (Jul 30, 2012)

rolltide said:


> The only filter I would run is the fleece one. The other lets alot of small debrise through.



never had a speck of dust thru the non-flocked type. ever.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 30, 2012)

pgg said:


> never had a speck of dust thru the non-flocked type. ever.


Lucky you, Ive had a couple saws with washed out cylinders due to debrise passing through the carb. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## pgg (Jul 30, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Lucky you, Ive had a couple saws with washed out cylinders due to debrise passing through the carb. But whatever floats your boat.



oh yeah? "washed out" cylinders you say? :confident:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 30, 2012)

pgg said:


> never had a speck of dust thru the non-flocked type. ever.



you cut beautiful clean farmed wood. Always green wood, in a planted stand. You don't make any dust as long as the chain is sharp. That's also why those filters work well in the pristine farmed wood found in a lot of Europe.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2012)

rolltide said:


> The only filter I would run is the fleece one. The other lets alot of small debrise through.





pgg said:


> never had a speck of dust thru the non-flocked type. ever.





rolltide said:


> Lucky you, Ive had a couple saws with washed out cylinders due to debrise passing through the carb. But whatever floats your boat.





pgg said:


> oh yeah? "washed out" cylinders you say? :confident:



OK fellers........don't make me send you two to yer rooms. 

I've seen the "fines" in the carb throat in several saws when the mesh filters were new but once they get "broke in" they quit passing fines. I think it has something to do with the filter getting oil on it....

We have both a flocked and a mesh filter in route for this little saw......then we do a filter smack down test.


----------



## pgg (Jul 31, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> you cut beautiful clean farmed wood. Always green wood, in a planted stand. You don't make any dust as long as the chain is sharp. That's also why those filters work well in the pristine farmed wood found in a lot of Europe.




heheh zomb theory ain't practice by a long shot, there's more dust and dirt and grit and debris in a forest than you think, pollen season is like cutting in clouds of talcum powder, and sand country is a killer on equipment, my 200T is always filthy and grunged but have never seen any sign of dust in the carb. Absolutely nothing wrong with those smooth-type filters on a 200T .

Or maybe I should be checking for "cylinder washing" too...


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Per Stihl IPL the two filter choices are
> 
> fleece 1129 120 1607
> 
> regular? 1129 120 1602




*1129 120 1602*
11/9/2011
Not for general use. Use for snow conditions only.


*1129 120 1607*
fleece


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

pgg said:


> heheh zomb theory ain't practice by a long shot, there's more dust and dirt and grit and debris in a forest than you think, pollen season is like cutting in clouds of talcum powder, and sand country is a killer on equipment, my 200T is always filthy and grunged but have never seen any sign of dust in the carb. Absolutely nothing wrong with those smooth-type filters on a 200T .
> 
> Or maybe I should be checking for "cylinder washing" too...


Ha your real funny bud. I guess you've never seen a c&p trthat's had alot of trash pulled it. Its ok its not your fault your a ####### I'm sure you were born like that. I apologize I have my own opinion on the filter , how dare me. :msp_wink:


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been using a smooth one for many long years I cant tell you how many. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it! He may have no better option did you read the post about the RPM's?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I have been using a smooth one for many long years I cant tell you how many. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it! He may have no better option did you read the post about the RPM's?


Yes and Ive also spoke to him personally about it. I was just putting my side out there Im sorry from now on ill just be a yes man.If Randy and the customer fill comforable running that filter and have not run into problems with it then thats fine. I was just stating what I had found in some saws and one jackass had to taunt me. Opionins are like ass holes everyone has one so theres no reason for bashing someone for it. But I know how some people are 10 foot tall when they get behind a keyboard.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

If Randy is comforable with it then Id be too. I respect him more than anyone else.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Yes and Ive also spoke to him personally about it. I was just putting my side out there Im sorry from now on ill just be a yes man.If Randy and the customer fill comforable running that filter and have not run into problems with it then thats fine. I was just stating what I had found in some saws and one jackass had to taunt me. Opionins are like ass holes everyone has one so theres no reason for bashing someone for it. But I know how some people are 10 foot tall when they get behind a keyboard.



Not bashing you just telling what I know from experience here friend. Just saying it may be the only way to get it to work right given to the fact that it has been modified and will be making more volume.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Not bashing you just telling what I know from experience here friend. Just saying it may be the only way to get it to work right given to the fact that it has been modified and will be making more volume.


Oh no sir I wasnt speaking of you, I was speaking of someone else that had posted on this.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Oh no sir I wasnt speaking of you, I was speaking of someone else that had posted on this.




I was wondering what I said to get that reaction guess I didn't read all the posts.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I was wondering what I said to get that reaction guess I didn't read all the posts.:msp_ohmy:


You my friend are a good dude and would not get a reaction out of me like that.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Oh no sir I wasnt speaking of you, I was speaking of someone else that had posted on this.



Shut up and go wash yer cylinder David. 

With you working on saws everyday for a living I respect what you have to say on this as well my friend. :msp_wink:

Don't get bent about it though.....your blood pressure David......for Pete's sake old man.......think about your health. :msp_ohmy: 

The post the Young made did put some perspective on the mesh filter argument......snow conditions only.....well now.

That's the reason I wanted both filters to be sent back with this saw......Chris can make the call on which one ends up on the saw. I just want to know how well the saw can perform and if I can build it to sustain a better working rpm than a stock 200T. I'm sure this saw will be used up in a bucket away from the ground in clean wood......


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Shut up and go wash yer cylinder David.
> 
> With you working on saws everyday for a living I respect what you have to say on this as well my friend. :msp_wink:
> 
> ...


You know I only got a few years left Randy.:msp_rolleyes: I never thought about it being a bucket saw that makes good sence. I just hate people who bash others for just putting there side of stuff out there. No matter if someone agrees with it or not there is no reason for bashing. And to the gentleman that I speak of how about you come over here to good ole Tennessee and Ill show you a couplke C&P that ive saved that have been washed out. Mostly due to the fleece coming off filters and still being ran. By the way Randy is the man, I ran my 261 and 441 yesterday after work and these things get better and better evrytime I use them.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess conditions vary and that is why they make both styles. I would never get away with the mesh one. The dust I see come off a flocked filter when I wash them tells me it does its job. When I clean them I will tap them out or blow them out for a few cleanings and then I scrub them every now and then. Lots of very fine stuff washes out. I do see a lot of dry dusty conditions though. 

The other thing to try might be adding some extra holes to the filter cover. It doesn't have much area to suck air and a few extra holes might be the answer. 

Something else to try would be to take the mesh filter and then put a chunk of foam behind it or squished on top of it.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well the little saw didn't want to make the rpm I thought it should.....so I took off the air filter and tried it. Holy Smoke!!!!!! It was hitting 15,800. :msp_w00t:
> 
> I ordered a new air filter.



Just stuff a sock on it so we can see a video!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> Just stuff a sock on it so we can see a video!



I think we'll just wait on the filters. 

I want to compare how the mesh stacks up against the flocked......


----------



## pgg (Jul 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I was just stating what I had found in some saws and one jackass had to taunt me


 

tsk tsk another precious little name-caller. we were talking 200T's "not some other saws" numbskull


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2012)

pgg said:


> tsk tsk another precious little name-caller. we were talking 200T's "not some other saws" numbskull



Where is NZ? New Zealand??????

Just wondering....


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I think we'll just wait on the filters.
> 
> I want to compare how the mesh stacks up against the flocked......



What was the best rpm you could get out the used flocked filter?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

pgg said:


> tsk tsk another precious little name-caller. we were talking 200T's "not some other saws" numbskull


:msp_biggrin::msp_wub: awwww he called me precious:redface:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> What was the best rpm you could get out the used flocked filter?



If Im not mistaken he told me around 11500?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> What was the best rpm you could get out the used flocked filter?





rolltide said:


> *If Im not mistaken he told me around 11500?*



LOL------It was making 14,000 with the crappy filter.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> If Im not mistaken he told me around 11500?



Then I do not think even a new fleece filter will have enough flow. I bet the less restrictive one may not even be up to it with the way the saw will breath with those mods!


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 31, 2012)

ventilate the filter cover  

you can call them 'speed holes'


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I think we'll just wait on the filters.
> 
> I want to compare how the mesh stacks up against the flocked......



Any filters yet?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 3, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> ventilate the filter cover
> 
> you can call them 'speed holes'



Wont help


----------



## Iron Head (Aug 3, 2012)

I love to see the before and after comparison for both the MS200 and MS201.
I think this will conclude all the speculations in the past about these two saws.


----------



## pgg (Aug 3, 2012)

rolltide said:


> :msp_biggrin::msp_wub: awwww he called me precious:redface:



here's a vid of a 200T up a tree made specially for rolltide lol


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rERumfn-PaI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> I love to see the before and after comparison for both the MS200 and MS201.
> I think this will conclude all the speculations in the past about these two saws.



This video will take you from a stock 201, to a MMd 201, to timing advanced 201, to a MMd 200. Neither one is ported.

[video=youtube_share;1EPaEHVhXzY]http://youtu.be/1EPaEHVhXzY[/video]


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 3, 2012)

pgg said:


> here's a vid of a 200T up a tree made specially for rolltide lol
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rERumfn-PaI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



looked like the 335 was zippier than the 200 in the cut. Boy oh boy- lookin forward to the 540xp autotune!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> looked like the 335 was zippier than the 200 in the cut. Boy oh boy- lookin forward to the 540xp autotune!



I thought the same. Didn't sound like the snappiest 200 out there for sure.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 3, 2012)

Cant wait to see the outcome Randy. I've worked on allot of 200T's, I really like them saws. I did port one once, though I didn't take it as far as you did to this one.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This video will take you from a stock 201, to a MMd 201, to timing advanced 201, to a MMd 200. Neither one is ported.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;1EPaEHVhXzY]http://youtu.be/1EPaEHVhXzY[/video]



Mine is in a big brown truck.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I think we'll just wait on the filters.
> 
> I want to compare how the mesh stacks up against the flocked......



sounds like ur stalling ol'randy! If I wasnt on crutches and house arrest- i'd get off this damn computer. But for now- this is as close as I can get to a saw.


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 3, 2012)

first off, that 335 may have been as fast as a 200, second i owned a 335 and more husqvarna saws than i'd like to list and I own one stihl, the 200 and it is amazing and has no rival with that being said when climbing trees to trim or take down a stock 200 will "push him or pull him out of ballance". I like the idea of a ported 200, but man, this is the best saw in stock form. oh wait was... and lets face it, stihl knew this and the 201 was the best they could do.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> sounds like ur stalling ol'randy! If I wasnt on crutches and house arrest- i'd get off this damn computer. But for now- this is as close as I can get to a saw.



Now Steven you know me better than that. I'm as busy as a one armed paper hanger, but when them filters get here you'll all see the 200T in action.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now Steven you know me better than that. I'm as busy as a one armed paper hanger, but when them filters get here you'll all see the 200T in action.


I bet the air filters will be there Monday. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pgg (Aug 4, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> looked like the 335 was zippier than the 200 in the cut. Boy oh boy- lookin forward to the 540xp autotune!




old much-maligned 335 only matches the twohundy with it's exhaust port widened with a dremel and three times the stock outlet size on the muffler with no deflector. Even a deflector saps power and response from a little 35cc saw. 335 is way lighter and more comfortable to hold by a long shot because there's no airfilter crocking your wrist all day. 335 might sound meaner than that mildly tuned stock 200 just by tone but lightly ported 335 and stock unrestricted muffler 200T are both equal for grunt and chainspeed, definitely don't need any more zing to the 200 engine, snels' vid shows them screaming like crazy with just tuning tweaks, a ported 200T doubt it would do much more except likely wring it to an early death


----------



## Iron Head (Aug 6, 2012)

This thread is like a hot date that you been consistently going out for 2 month and she won't put out.:bang::bang::bang:
Anybody got a real smilie for BLUE BALLS?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> This thread is like a hot date that you been consistently going out for 2 month and she won't put out.:bang::bang::bang:
> Anybody got a real smilie for BLUE BALLS?



I got the filters today and did run the saw awhile....but it's been raining here a day......I ain't cutting cookies in the rain. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Iron Head (Aug 6, 2012)

Dammit! That's what she said. "I can't do it in the rain"!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


Mastermind said:


> I got the filters today and did run the saw awhile....but it's been raining here a day......I ain't cutting cookies in the rain. :msp_mellow:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got the filters today and did run the saw awhile....but it's been raining here a day......I ain't cutting cookies in the rain. :msp_mellow:



That's interesting- its raining up there on the plateau (middle of the state) and my brother said it is raining over in Johnson City/ Kingsport/ Grey area to the East, but nothing here in the middle in K-Town.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2012)

I got a chance to run the 200T enough today to know that I don't like the ignition timing advanced. I'll drop it back to stock in the morning........and videos will be made.


----------



## young (Aug 6, 2012)

so are you going to do a 201 next?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Aug 6, 2012)

young said:


> so are you going to do a 201 next?



I hope so :wink2:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2012)

young said:


> so are you going to do a 201 next?



I have a brand new one in pieces on the bench right now. After a real close inspection I set the squish to .018 and will advance the timing and open the muffler. I can't see any reason to alter the ports.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 6, 2012)

*compression?*



Mastermind said:


> I have a brand new one in pieces on the bench right now. After a real close inspection I set the squish to .018 and will advance the timing and open the muffler. I can't see any reason to alter the ports.


What was the squish stock?opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> What was the squish stock?opcorn:



.032

Your 201T parts arrived today........the AV spring was missing from my order though.....it should be here by the end of the week though. I hate that it's taken so long to get those parts.....


----------



## PJF1313 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now Steven you know me better than that. I'm as busy as a one armed paper hanger, but when them filters get here you'll all see the 200T in action.





Mastermind said:


> I got the filters today and did run the saw awhile....but it's been raining here a day......I ain't cutting cookies in the rain. :msp_mellow:



M.Mind ya afraid of some wet??!!!!

Waiting on some dryer conditions for the filter test! Ought to be interesting...


P.J.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> M.Mind ya afraid of some wet??!!!!
> 
> Waiting on some dryer conditions for the filter test! Ought to be interesting...
> 
> ...



I would melt ya know. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> .032
> 
> Your 201T parts arrived today........the AV spring was missing from my order though.....it should be here by the end of the week though. I hate that it's taken so long to get those parts.....


Them dang Stihl dealers cant get anything right the first time.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Them dang Stihl dealers cant get anything right the first time.:msp_wink:



Well they call themselves "dealers".......parts peddlers is more like it. :msp_sad:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well they call themselves "dealers".......parts peddlers is more like it. :msp_sad:


 Ahhhh your something else Randy. I bet you hurt there feelings saying those things.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Ahhhh your something else Randy. I bet you hurt there feelings saying those things.



They ain't got feelings David.......

......have you seen the prices they charge? :msp_scared:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> They ain't got feelings David.......
> 
> ......have you seen the prices they charge? :msp_scared:


I have, but they are people too .:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I have, but they are people too .:msp_biggrin:



Well......good night to you Sir!!!!! :msp_angry:


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> They ain't got feelings David.......
> 
> ......have you seen the prices they charge? :msp_scared:



Stihlers or stealers?Just funnnin'.:taped::msp_smile:


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 7, 2012)

*16,926 posts?*



Mastermind said:


> Now Steven you know me better than that. I'm as busy as a one armed paper hanger, but when them filters get here you'll all see the 200T in action.



Somebody has been A.flapping their gums B.enlightening us Cretans about the finer points of saw modification C. tormenting the AS general populace, aka, spreading love and joy?It's a good thing you don't have 20,000 posts, you wouldn't be able to take those extended vacations.I'm sure keeping the miscreants on "the other swap thread" is a full time job.:msp_wink:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I would melt ya know. :msp_biggrin:



yall no he's so SWEET he's made of suger :byebye:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

Tuned to 14,300 with the mesh filter. 16" B&C

[video=youtube_share;LCKmcItcFdw]http://youtu.be/LCKmcItcFdw[/video]


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Holy ####!:msp_w00t:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice work, man you are going to go deaf! Did you time it in the same log before modding? How many more rpm did you get from the good filter?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Nice work, man you are going to go deaf! Did you time it in the same log before modding? How many more rpm did you get from the good filter?



What did you say????? I can't hear to well. 



It was in need of repair when I got it so no before video. 

It will easily rev to 15,500 with the mesh filter but it makes the best power at 14,300 or so.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What did you say????? I can't hear to well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that coincides with my experiences with stock 200t's. I think they cut the best tuned at around 13,800 even though they can safely be tuned leaner. 

which new carb went into this saw? Accel pump version?

I should get you to port a couple of mine. Then I could sell all my bigger saws  nice work.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> that coincides with my experiences with stock 200t's. I think they cut the best tuned at around 13,800 even though they can safely be tuned leaner.
> 
> which new carb went into this saw? Accel pump version?
> 
> I should get you to port a couple of mine. Then I could sell all my bigger saws  nice work.



I need to get the number off the box......I just told the dealer, "I need a 200T carb". :msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Tuned to 14,300 with the mesh filter. 16" B&C
> 
> [video=youtube_share;LCKmcItcFdw]http://youtu.be/LCKmcItcFdw[/video]



That is a nice running saw


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is a nice running saw



I was a little concerned that starting it might be a pain with 190psi.....but I don't see any problem at all.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 7, 2012)

*heman*



Mastermind said:


> I was a little concerned that starting it might be a pain with 190psi.....but I don't see any problem at all.



For you no problemo.For us average types that will need a decomp.:msp_wink:Great work as usual.That things a little tiger!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> For you no problemo.For us average types that will need a decomp.:msp_wink:Great work as usual.That things a little tiger!




You big brute. :msp_w00t:


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 7, 2012)

Very Impressive with a 16" bar. I know it is pine but it cut PDF with the bar buried in it, and all that from a little top handle saw. Like all the work I have seen you post it is outstanding.


----------



## Iron Head (Aug 7, 2012)

That's crazy cutting power for such a little saw.
Now lets see the 201.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 7, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> That's crazy cutting power for such a little saw.
> Now lets see the 201.



it's in the other thread. 200T is still the king. Although Randy didn't port the 201, just increased compression and advanced timing. I have no idea how you could port that jug. from the pics it looks really tiny in there.


----------



## 046 (Aug 8, 2012)

190 psi... very impressive power!


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I need to get the number off the box......I just told the dealer, "I need a 200T carb". :msp_wink:



1129 120 0653 is the latest improved carb I believe.


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/111008.htm#post1752506


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2012)

1129 120 0653

Yep that's the one I installed. It came with a new cover for the mixture screws too. 

I was looking at these things on ebay.........good Lord they are expensive little saws. :msp_w00t:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 1129 120 0653
> 
> Yep that's the one I installed. It came with a new cover for the mixture screws too.
> 
> I was looking at these things on ebay.........good Lord they are expensive little saws. :msp_w00t:



That is the best carb supposedly they fixed the problem. What do the carbs sell for 100.00?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 1129 120 0653
> 
> Yep that's the one I installed. It came with a new cover for the mixture screws too.
> 
> I was looking at these things on ebay.........good Lord they are expensive little saws. :msp_w00t:



View attachment 247801


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> That is the best carb supposedly they fixed the problem. What do the carbs sell for 100.00?



I'd have to look.....but that sounds about right.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'd have to look.....but that sounds about right.



Do you have a smart phone that takes good pics?


----------



## SCHallenger (Aug 8, 2012)

*200t--201t*



Zombiechopper said:


> it's in the other thread. 200T is still the king. Although Randy didn't port the 201, just increased compression and advanced timing. I have no idea how you could port that jug. from the pics it looks really tiny in there.



What other thread? Did I miss one? If he (Mastermind) has already done a thread on the 201, could you please route me to it? 
Thanks, SCH


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 8, 2012)

SCHallenger said:


> What other thread? Did I miss one? If he (Mastermind) has already done a thread on the 201, could you please route me to it?
> Thanks, SCH



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/205150.htm


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 1129 120 0653
> 
> Yep that's the one I installed. It came with a new cover for the mixture screws too.
> 
> I was looking at these things on ebay.........good Lord they are expensive little saws. :msp_w00t:


Apparently your stihl dealer knows what he's doing.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Apparently your stihl dealer knows what he's doing.:msp_wink:



I don't know..........he's a young feller that's pretty full of himself. 


Here's what we are doing today.......two wild hogs landed in my lap this morning. What else could I do?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 8, 2012)

That looks absolutely Amazing Randy. And yes most dealers are full of themselves. It really blows a costumers mind when I pull out a husqvarna book and recommend one lol.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I don't know..........he's a young feller that's pretty full of himself.
> 
> 
> Here's what we are doing today.......two wild hogs landed in my lap this morning. What else could I do?




Is dinner ready yet? I have a Johnsered 2153 I need to bring.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Iron Head (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh my god Randy. That BBQ wild hog looks so good.
Are they still pests in the south?
I love to take one of my bulldog and try to catch one live.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> Oh my god Randy. That BBQ wild hog looks so good.
> Are they still pests in the south?
> I love to take one of my bulldog and try to catch one live.



Yeah they are pests here......

I have a friend who's family runs a hunting lodge in the area. These things tear the fences up to get near the sows that they keep penned. I normally get several young ones a year from him. These two weighed about 80 lbs each........good eating.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 8, 2012)

is that the Clarkrange Hunting Lodge? Ive viewed their website. One of our barn shops is over in Muddy Pond and one of the builders was telling me about that place.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> is that the Clarkrange Hunting Lodge? Ive viewed their website. One of our barn shops is over in Muddy Pond and one of the builders was telling me about that place.



No this is one is owned by the Edwards family.......not sure what they call it. It's just a mile from me.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 9, 2012)

*not right.*

Ya guys,I've got a real problem with these tasty wild creatures overrunning my property.I hated to do it but,ya'all just have to draw the line somewhere.Of course not using the meat from these pests would be,well shucks,it would be downright wasteful.Randy,I bet instead of wind chimes you've got ears of corn hanging around your property.Then to show how tough it is to keep my nose to the dremel with all these distractions,I'll post a few pictures for the guys.Thanks Randy.


----------



## 046 (Aug 9, 2012)

now that's some tasty looking wild hogs!!!


----------



## Hunowie (Aug 24, 2014)

Bon appetit
Question for someone experienced - will 020 crankcase fit ms200t? 
That 200t was waay to cheap. Is it good thing i have 020 crank laiying around?


----------



## juttree (Aug 24, 2014)

Hunowie said:


> Bon appetit
> Question for someone experienced - will 020 crankcase fit ms200t?
> That 200t was waay to cheap. Is it good thing i have 020 crank laiying around?


Yes it will, the only things that won't interchange are the gas/ oil caps and depending on the year, the fuel line.


----------

